
HP pre-programmed faux failure date of non-HP ink cartridges in its printers - jmount
http://www.myce.com/news/hp-pre-programmed-failure-date-unofficial-non-hp-ink-cartridges-printers-80457/
======
mikestew
There was a time that no one got fired for buying an HP printer because they
were reliable workhorses from which HP made enough profit to not have to pull
such crap on consumables. Unfortunately that time was twenty years ago, and
anyone assuming you'll have the same enjoyable experience now as you did with
your LaserJet III is going to be really disappointed.

At home we just use a B&W Brother laser. Cartridges last forever and are
inexpensive. If we need color we just print it at Kinko's as that happens so
rarely. I don't know, does HP still make decent office printers, or are they
trying to screw _everyone_ these days?

